# Mk3 jetta headlights not working. Need help



## S.Shaner103 (Sep 21, 2013)

So I've got a 94 jetta glx, and my headlights won't turn on. They did work, but one morning I went to go to work and they wouldn't turn on. Bulbs are good. I only get the passenger side high beam to come on if I hold the high beam lever on. I tried a new head light switch, checked the fuses. Other headlight switch didn't change anything, and fuses were good. I was thinking maybe it's a ground issue but I don't know where any of the grounds points are at. Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Are you getting power going to and from the fuses? Maybe a bad high./low dimmer switch.


----------



## S.Shaner103 (Sep 21, 2013)

My buddy is looking at it. He said I have power to the headlight switch, power to the high beam switch, I lose it somewhere to the headlights. I'm thinking maybe the headlight hareness is bad or there's a wiring issue somewhere.


----------



## imbowen (Sep 15, 2015)

Damn man. Tell me how it goes. Im having the exact same problem in my 98 Jetta TDI. I cant figure it out but I can only assume its something with the wiring. I am still able to use my high beams, but only if I hold them on. If I click them on they will turn off. The windshield wipers and AC also only work when I am holding the high beams on (they turn off when it is clicked and let go). I decided that I wanted to use my AC and only drive during the day for now so I unplugged the headlights under the hood so that I could hold my high beams on use the AC without having my headlights on all day. When I did this I no longer had to hold the high beams on in order to run the other stuff. So I dont know if its a short in there or something (I know nothing about electrical). Tell me if you have any ideas or if youre able to solve your problem!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

imbowen said:


> Damn man. Tell me how it goes. Im having the exact same problem in my 98 Jetta TDI. I cant figure it out but I can only assume its something with the wiring. *I am still able to use my high beams, but only if I hold them on.* If I click them on they will turn off. The *windshield wipers and AC also only work when I am holding the high beams on (they turn off when it is clicked and let go).* I decided that I wanted to use my AC and only drive during the day for now so I unplugged the headlights under the hood so that I could hold my high beams on use the AC without having my headlights on all day. When I did this I no longer had to hold the high beams on in order to run the other stuff. So I dont know if its a short in there or something (I know nothing about electrical). Tell me if you have any ideas or if youre able to solve your problem!


 Replace the ignition switch. 
That's a classic case of "dead X contact" right there.

If you were wondering, an explanation of how it works: 
The X contact explained


----------

